# Why so many unfinished threads on builds?



## Edintampa (Aug 15, 2014)

I have been reading a lot of the threads on boat conversions only to get to the end and they all of a sudden stop. 
Just when I am getting to the area I am interested in and/or learning something new the OP stops posting about his build which is very disappointing after you have read 10 or more pages about the build. 

Just wondering why it happens so often....

Ed


----------



## DrNip (Aug 15, 2014)

I know what you mean but don't know. Ran out of money, time or lost interest in the forum??? I'm not in this crowd.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 16, 2014)

Many more projects are started than are finished. Money, health, marital or children issues, job hours change, weather isn't conducive to currently work on it, wife said../finally../.."That boat or me!!!"

As many reasons as you can think of.

richg99


----------



## Edintampa (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea life gets in the way sometimes of our passions. I have been fortunate enough to never have had the "it or me" issue. [-X 
I was just wondering because I have spent hours reading and many pages following a thread to learn and get ideas and then it drops off the face of the earth before you find out how it ended or if the ideas worked out. 

I have been searching for paint related threads also because I am trying to decide what is the best paint to use on the used G3 1648 MV I recently bought. 

There are a lot of them on here unfortunately. But there are also a lot of finished ones also. 

Ed


----------



## great white (Aug 16, 2014)

Mey, they either never finish it or they do and are too busy enjoying it!


----------



## WaterWaif (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep,wife caught him sleeping in the boat could be one.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 16, 2014)

This is probably over-thinking it, but like most endeavors, folks participate because of what economists call "return on investment." With TinBoats posting, people participate for the support, encouragement, and advice...and post to respond to or entice additional comments. That's the value they get.

Comes a time when folks don't respond, or the OP doesn't feel motivated to contribute because other "life maintenance" issues come up, and he or she doesn't feel stimulated to put together another, or a final report for the board. They aren't getting what they feel is a suitable return on the investment.

Then too, the forum's contributors are kind of like waves, they wash up on the board, then fade back into the lake, going about their other business.

Don't take it personally. 

:roll: :? :roll:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363492#p363492 said:


> Kismet » Today, 13:25[/url]"]This is probably over-thinking it, but like most endeavors, folks participate because of what economists call "return on investment." With TinBoats posting, people participate for the support, encouragement, and advice...and post to respond to or entice additional comments. That's the value they get.
> 
> Comes a time when folks don't respond, or the OP doesn't feel motivated to contribute because other "life maintenance" issues come up, and he or she doesn't feel stimulated to put together another, or a final report for the board. They aren't getting what they feel is a suitable return on the investment.
> 
> ...



I think this is true. I know in my own case I took a three year hiatus for all sorts of reasons. When I joined I was hot to do my first boat and was enthusiastic to share what I was doing and that quickly was followed by a second boat. When I finished it and began the next one I was going strong then winter came, and then a very rainy spring followed by record setting July and August temps followed by falling off a ladder and ending up off my feet for a while and unable to do any work on the boat at all. Then it was three years later before I was back at it again.

There are also communities within the community that come and go too. The anti-bassaddict community has been silent for quite a while now - hopefully out fishing. And it's summer so people should be doing other things.

What I find interesting is how much busier the forum is Monday through Friday - while people are are work - than on the weekends. The reason for this is that the Tinboats site gives us all a reason to go to work and live through another week. We're busy on the weekends doing all those things we like and report it come Monday morning. I was going to ask Jim once if he can somehow tell which days of the week have the most posts and views. I'm gonna bet weekdays are _much_ busier than weekends...


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 16, 2014)

They finished the build and are out fishing. My wife is usually good about my projects. She did give me the WTF is that in my front yard last night. My buddy gave me a 1978 Suzuki GS550. She thought I bought it. LOL


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363512#p363512 said:


> bobberboy » 26 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363492#p363492 said:
> ...



I think Kismet and Bobberboy are spot on! Since I have been on the forum I have observed many members that have been incredibly active and then just disappear. People's lives change and stuff happens. The upside is that we seem to always get new members that have great projects and knowledge that keeps the forum fresh and interesting.


----------



## heron2000 (Aug 17, 2014)

I hope to keep mine up - so far just got the boat and I rebuilt a 87 6 hp to go with it

working on the floors now


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 18, 2014)

I got to a point where I felt finished enough - and have been fishing the heck out of my boat since then. I think it is one of those things where you will never consider yourself to be finished, but able to enjoy your hard work to date. 

If I ever truly finished my boat, I'd have to start another.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 18, 2014)

Will, Amen!

I am on my 25th or so boat. I buy one, fix it up, get bored, sell it. Get another kind if boat, fix it up,...and on and on and on. Most of that "fuxin" was done in the heat and humidity of Houston. Rich


----------



## great white (Aug 18, 2014)

I may get other boats to fix up along the line, but the 12' tinny will always be around. Finished or not.

It was my dads and I inherited when he passed.....can't bear the thought of selling it to a stranger.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 19, 2014)

Some of us just turn back into lurkers...


----------



## ccm (Aug 20, 2014)

Still working on mine, though I haven't posted in awhile. Life happened, I couldn't afford to go to another university like I planned on doing so I got a job so eventually I can go. I work 10 hour days on night shift now. I don't get off until 2am so it's slowed my work down with me sleeping more in the daytime. I still visit the site & follow builds along with posting on anything that I can provide advice on or say that's cool. This site is my relief so I can forget about the hectic workday.


----------

